# What do Christianized SPs look like??



## MissFixit (Dec 8, 2009)

Of course here are SP evangelicals. I'm one of them.

The personality differences play out the same in church as they do in the workplace, etc.

The people "running the organization" tend to be the SJs, and also they tend to be the people volunteering in the nursery to watch the babies so other parents can get some time to think -- hallelujah and praise jesus!

I hate volunteering and hate to be "in charge" of anything. I hide in the back of the church and only speak when spoken to.  

My faith is very logic-based and I read lots of philosophy and theology. I do not like flamboyant "salesmen" types, so I have never watched a TV evangelist and I will never send one any money. LOL

But to answer the question, yes of course SPs are religious, because using your T preference doesn't automatically lead you to agnosticism (or whatever). I'm never going to be the paragon of rule-following in the church, but I have other strengths.


----------



## housefull (Feb 6, 2010)

I accept with information: Considering the fact that a majority of countries have a great religious population, often ruling the majority over the non-religious


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

The SP's I know are all rather apathetic towards all religions in general. They seem to busy with everything else they have going on to even bother!:laughing: I, myslef, am not religious at all. I will say right here that i do not know wether or not a "god" exists. I believe in facts and science. and so far, there have been no facts i found that support an existence of a "god".

but that is just me. You were asking about SP's.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

sorry to surprise you. But I'm a Christian (not a fake one, I truly believe in God).
So one would look like me? haha :laughing:
maybe I am INFP then? oh I don't know lol 

I'm a rocker Christan  haha


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

lol @ "Christianized." Sounds painful. :crazy:

Jesus and me are buds.

I look like a fat slob.


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

They sure as hell don't look much like me. That's for dang sure.


----------



## tinker (Jan 11, 2010)

they have brown hair and green eyes


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

:blushed: I want his babies.

If there's some governing force in the universe - essentially the charge between atoms, the forces and so on, I suppose you would call it 'god', but I don't believe in a personnified, ambiguous creature in the sky.

The bad things I've experienced and seen - be it in the news, around me in people close to me and so on, lead me to conclude that if there is a god, it's either an indiscriminate force, or an utter psychopath.


----------



## marche (Jul 20, 2009)

I've listened to Buddhist religious speeches, read the Bible and sometimes I read Al Islam.


The Gods better prepare a special tribunal from now on so that me and my friends can have a Hell to go to, or they will have to fight among themselves to determine whose Hell we should be sent to.:crazy:


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> Or do they even exist???
> 
> I always have this feeling that sps are not that into religions??


Christianized?
What, like the Spaniards did to indigenous peoples? Convert them at the point of a musket barrel.
Most people are born into their religion and most people in the U.S. will identify themselves as Christians as opposed to one of the other major religions. And how many people are genuine Christians as opposed to going to Church for the social engagement. Pot Lucks and Bingo.


----------

